# 1973 Datsun 280sx for sale



## dudleydoitright (Nov 12, 2011)

I ran across this ad on Craigslist and it had 4 pictures. It looked pretty good for sitting in a salvage yard. Windows were good, interior decent, rust here and there, but looked like it could be sanded off.

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/ptd/2902803093.html

1973 Datsun 280SX
Blue Exterior
miles reading 44195

Engine and Transmission need to be tested
Good Body
A great fixer upper.

Give us a call
We can help!!

Logan County Auto Salvage, LLC
Engines, Logan County Auto Salvage, LLC Home

Guthrie 405-282-6028
Edmond 405-513-6000


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like the front end is smashed in and as far as the rust, one would really need to get a good look at the floor pans and bottom of the strut towers to determine how "good" the body really is. Even at that, one would really need to get it at close to nothing to make it even worthwhile. 280ZX's can be had in half decent, running condition in the $3000 range. If if it was an early 240Z, it would be a different story.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that looks like a 240Z, the 280Z didnt start until "75", the "ZX" started in "79"
end of history lesson, looks like it needs some help, (I know that strg whl is worth a few $$)


----------



## dudleydoitright (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't see that it had some front end damage. But my gosh, if it only has 44k miles or even 144k, if a person can find a bumper to match it, he should pick this up for about $500.


----------



## dudleydoitright (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's a 82 datsun 310 he claims is almost as good as off the showroom floor. It looks like my 79 310 only in much better condition especially since my brother got a hold of it. Now, I have tree sap I have to try to clean off.

82 datsun 310


----------

